# Rootz Wiki Game Clan/Group?



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I duno if this is cool or not but anybody interested in, or already haz a rootzwiki gaming clan/group/thing/stuff? (on steam and xfire lol )

If it doesnt exist i bet a bunch of you are gamers... maby make a group with the tags =RootZ= and play games (multigames)

I duno if thats alowed/possible but maby cool?

I got the idea from the rootz wiki minecraft server idea.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I can start up a clan specifically for cod on elite if anyone's interested

Sent from my Xbox 360


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

bufferjim said:


> I am very happy to join this forum. I like it.


Why are their so many trolls


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> I can start up a clan specifically for cod on elite if anyone's interested
> 
> Sent from my Xbox 360


Do it

Running Liquid GingerSense 2.1 (Yes I remember what i said about sense last week). @RevosOne on Twitter...


----------

